# Google+ Pages



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Released today, now you can create a page for your business.

Post your page and create a painttalk circle!

Blogging Painters on G+


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Thx for posting Chris..I am right on it


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thank you Chris


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I am already seeing results of stuff I share on my Google+ profile ranking higher in Google search results. Start posting your content guys.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> I am already seeing results of stuff I share on my Google+ profile ranking higher in Google search results. Start posting your content guys.


 Same here :thumbup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks more professionnal than Facebook


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The pages will soon show up in google searches and the +1 button will have a definite affect on your SERP's.
Here are some tips
and some more!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ok, this is going to take some getting used to. I cant figure out how to log back into my business page.  I keep going into my personal one


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Never mind. I figured it out


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Seriously, my ranking in my local city went up 10 spots since my Google+ Page. Coincidence?
I added the Google+ Button to my website, right beside my Facebook link.

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/

Feel free to Plus me (Is that what we are calling it? At least it doesn't sound as desperate as asking someone to Like me) 

Its pretty lonely over on Google+


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok I'm going to plus you right now :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> Seriously, my ranking in my local city went up 10 spots since my Google+ Page. Coincidence?
> I added the Google+ Button to my website, right beside my Facebook link.
> 
> http://www.warlinepainting.ca/
> ...


Heidi, the button you installed is more like the "like" button on Facebook. Good because the more people in your area that click it, the more it will impact search results to *their* network. 

The new button, get it here, allows you to put a button that goes to your G+ page, and you also have to install some code in the header that verifies/links your business.

Right now, anyone can claim a page with no verification process, I can see that changing soon.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Chris, I didn't think there was a lot of point in directing traffic to my Google+ page since so few people have profiles set up. This is all about Google rankings and I think the likes or the pluses are going to be essential and far more important than how many people are in my circle.

What do you think?

And what about clicking the plus everytime I come up in a search result. What is that doing?

When you say their network who would this include?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is an article that may explain, I am still trying to figure it out myself!

I don't think you hitting the +1 repeatedly will do anything. I think the value is when the friends in your Google Circles +1 a business, it shows on the results.

The code you put on your site shows google the connection between your site and google page, I think it is just like having a link to FB on your site.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How can I get a username like on FB?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Look for the "create a page link" on your profile and it will allow you to name it anything


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I think RentAPainter is referring to the vanity page names on Facebook and I don't think that is available yet on Google+


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes kinda like https://plus.google.com/RentAPainterSA


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Gotcha, probably going to be the way FB did it, soon should be available, it is a common complaint. This site is was supposed to do it, but it does not work, or look legit.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's my dilemma. 

Do I build a "Local Business or Place" page or a "Company, Institution or Organization" page.

I travel 40 miles into my service area which puts my business out of the local area. 

Don't want to scare off potential customers because of where I am located, but I don't want to lose out on anything by having a "Company, Instituition or Organization" page.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Bikerboy - you can solve this problem on your google places page. You can determine the areas you serve there. Google+ pages are still not connected to your Google Places but this will have to change.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

WarlinePainting said:


> I am already seeing results of stuff I share on my Google+ profile ranking higher in Google search results. Start posting your content guys.


You mean for local searches? (eg - "vancouver painters")

Also, how are you searching - logged in to your google account while doing the search or logged out? With private browsing turned on or off?

Thanks.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Well. Here is the new page. Guess we need to start building circles. Anybody?

https://plus.google.com/105519614184331610004


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I still haven't gotten around to completing my business page. On the to do list this weekend.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

y.painting said:


> You mean for local searches? (eg - "vancouver painters")
> 
> Also, how are you searching - logged in to your google account while doing the search or logged out? With private browsing turned on or off?
> 
> Thanks.


Private and actually done through a third party (my web developers send me a daily report). It gives me the most accurate results of my rankings.

I don't think it made a LICK of difference that I plussed every search result that Warline showed up in yesterday. :0 well.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

O.K. created both pages,but when I + my personal page is shown. How do I get it to show the business instead. My personal page is empty.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

beside your profile picture is a link that says 1 page, click it to go to your plus page.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Tried that. It says that Lee Decorating is my posts but my person shows when I hit someones plus one. I am going to plus one your site. You will see David not Lee.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Heidi, I got 2. I from you and 1 from the business. Is that what came from my end too?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I don't see you in any of my circles...I put you in two of mine Warline's and my personal one.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Put a page together just to claim it. Feel free to add me to your circles. I've added the people from this thread.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

A tip, try to diffenciate your Google plus from your facebook page. If not people will have no reason to look at both. It is really not that diificult. I make facebook lighter and more videos and sharing and Google more complete photo progression of jobs so they will appeal to different types.
I think google looks more professional, so I treat it that way.


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hubspot has an ebook on using Google + for business

http://www.hubspot.com/how-to-use-google-plus-for-business/

http://homeremodelingseattle.com/Seattle Home Remodeling


----------



## colorboxpainting (Mar 9, 2010)

*Place me in your circle*

I would like to be placed in your Google + circle as well.....
Anyone?

https://plus.google.com/103134187914588734110/


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey can I join this "+"ing party? My page is right there.
||
||
\ /
\/


----------



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll get in on this action. 

https://plus.google.com/116241075740129643629


----------

